# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  نظريه الجزاء الجنائى _الباب الثالث(تطبيق العقوبات)

## shimaa fadel

الباب الثالث 
تطبيق العقوبات


الفصل الاول

تعدد الجرائم واثره على العقوبات
 المبحث الاول :التعدد (الحقيقى) المادى
تتعدد الجرائم تعددا ماديا عندما يرتكب الفاعل عده انشطه 
وقد اوضحت محكمه النقض المعيار المعول عليه فى توافر التعدد الحقيقى للجرائم بانه يتوافر عند تحقق "ذاتيه متميزه  تقوم على مغايره الفعل المادى فى كل منهما عن الاخرى بما يجعل منهما جريمتين مستقلتين تماما لكل اركانها التى تميزها عن الاخرى "
هذا التعدد المادى للجرائم قد يتخذ صوره التعدد البسيط وقد يتخذ صوره الارتباط الذى لايقبل التجزئه وقد يتخذ صوره الجريمه المتتابعه

المطلب الاول

التعدد البسيط للجرائم:
المقصود بالتعدد البسيط للجرائم:
يتحقق التعدد البسيط للجرائم عندما يرتكب شخص واحد اكثر من جريمه تستقل كل واحده منها فى ركنها المادى ,كما انه لايوجد ارتباط لايقبل التجزئه بينهما.
من التطبيقات على التعدد البسيط للجرائم ان يسرق المتهم منزل (أ) ثم يسرق منزل (ب). هنا يشمل قرار الاتهمام تهمه سرقه منزل (أ) ويحال المتهم الى المحاكمه عن تلك القضيه ثم نقيد له قضيه اخرى ويتم التحقيق فيها عن تهمه سرقه منزل (ب) ويحال الى المحاكمه بجلسه مختلفه عن القضيه الاولى وتعاقبه المحكمه مرتين.
ويعتبر وقوع جرائم متعدده فى اوقات مختلفه دليلا على ان الارتباط من النوع البسيط.
ويختلف الامر لوان المشرع اعتبر جريمه من الجريمتين عند وقوعهما ظرفا مشددا فى الجريمه الاخرى .هذا ماقضى به فى خصوص جريمه القياده تحت تاثير المخدر وجريمه القتل الخطا ,فقد اعتبرت المحكمه الجريمه الاولى جءا من الجريمه الثانيه ,وقضت بخطا الحكم الذى قضى بعقوبه مستقله عن كل جريمه .فى ذلك قضى بانه:
"لما كانت الجريمه قد ابتدات بقياده السياره تحت تاثير المخدر فادت الى القتل الخطا فكان كل من قياده السياره تحت تاثير الخمر والقتل الخطا حلقه فى جريمه واحده وقد اعتبرتها الماده 342 من قانون العقوبات ظرفا مشدا وحددت لها عقوبه , ومن ثم يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد اخطا لعدم الحكم باعتبارها جريمه واحده"

النتائج القانونيه المترتبه على التعدد البسيط:
النتائج الموضوعيه:
يترتب على توافر التعدد المادى البسيط للجرائم مع عدم توافر الارتباط الذى لايقبل التجزئه  ,تطبيق قاعده الجمع بين العقوبات بحيث يقدر القاضى عقوبه لكل جريمه ويجمع بينهما فيقضى بعقوبه واحده بعد جمعهما معا .اما فى حاله احاله كل جريمه فى دعوى مستقله فان الحكم يصدر فى كل دعوى على حده ,سواء امام المحكمه ذاتها او امام محاكم مختلفه كما لو احيلت كل دعوى الى محكمه مختلفه.

النتائج الاجرائيه:
يترتب على توافر التعدد البسيط للجرائم انه لايجوز التمسك بحجيه الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الاولى عن جريمه من تلك الجرائم عند محاكمه المتهم عن جريمه اخرى من تلك الجرائم .

الاستثناءات الوارده على جمع العقوبات :
الاستثناء الاول: وضع حد اقصى للعقوبات:
اذا ارتكب المتهم اكثر من جريمه ,فان الماده 36 من قانون العقوبات قد وضعت حد اقصى لايجوز تخطيه عند تنفيذ العقوبات المتعدده .وبالتالى فان الامر يتعلق بالتنفيذ وليس بالحكم.فالمحكمه قد قضت بعقوبه الحبس او عقوبه السجن وقد صدر الحكم نهائيا .وبالتالى فانه يتعين التنفيذ , غير ان الاداره العقابيه هى التى تطبق الحد الاقصى عند تنفيذ هذه العقوبات
فتنص الماده36 عقوبات على انه(اذاارتكب شخص جرائم متعدده قبل الحكم عليه من اجل واحده منها وجب الا تزيد مده الاشغال الشاقه المؤقته على عشرين سنه ولوفى حاله تعدد العقوبات وان لاتزيد  مده السجن والحبس على عشرين سنه وان لاتزيد مده الحبس وحده على ست سنين ) ولم يضع القانون حدااقصى لغير ذلك من العقوبات.

الاستثناء الثانى: نظام جب العقوبات:
فقد نصت الماده 35 عقوبات على هذا الاستثناء بقولها( تجب عقوبه الاشغال الشاقه بمقدار مدتها كل عقوبه مقيده للحريه محكوم بها لجريمه وقعت قبل الحكم بالاشغال الشاقه المذكوره)

----------

